# Not Bad



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Picked up 36 in the last 3 nights.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice what general area ? cute helper


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

A couple of those are slabs! Nice gig work.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

that's a MESS of Flatties for sure.
Thanks for sharing & gig 'em up!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

not bad at all!!!! nice haul!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



submariner said:


> very nice what general area ? cute helper


Waters of Escambia County, and not meant as a short answer.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent haul!:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess those HPS are working for you 
BTW nice haul


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



Flounder9.75 said:


> I guess those HPS are working for you
> BTW nice haul


Yes they are, I've got to try and built 2 brackets to match them. I've had 2 more fixtures to mount for a total of 6. You don't happen to have the template do you?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## AdamD (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice haul! Nice lookin gig, I'll take a trip for payback!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



AdamD said:


> Nice haul! Nice lookin gig, I'll take a trip for payback!!!


Anytime!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet! :thumbsup: That's a great three night series of trip to gig that many.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't known I'll have to look. It was just a pc. Of cardboard.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I understand you are using HPS's. What were you using before? And how do you like them VS what you had before?
Nice mess of flatties,bet ya gettin tired of holding a filet knife..


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



drifterfisher said:


> I understand you are using HPS's. What were you using before? And how do you like them VS what you had before?
> Nice mess of flatties,bet ya gettin tired of holding a filet knife..


This is my 3rd rig setup for floundering and my 2nd time running HPS lights. I started off running 8 Halogen fixtures and different wattage lamps depending on the output of the generator. The halogen fixtures were extremely hot if running 100, 300, or 500 Watt lamps. The glare from ripples was awful at times but, they were bright. The HPS reduce the heat on the bow along with the need to run larger generator, reduced or no glare, and penetrates murky water a lot better. I almost tried LED fixtures this go around but didn't want to make a costly mistake. My buddy that got me started floundering many years back started with 12 volt underwater lights then has used Halogens for the last 10 years. He went with me during all the rain events we were having and we picked up 14 in a couple hours, he believed in the cheap Halogen fixtures and wouldn't try anything else. Now he's calling me every night wanting to go in my boat, he doesn't even want to go if he has to fish with Halogen fixtures. He currently doesn't have the funds to rework his setup for HPS but they are in the near future.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I am a cheap/poor boy when it comes to my boat. I am using 4 halo's with 300 watt bulbs. I priced some HPS's last year and they were way out of what I could afford, I want to say they were 85ish each plus bulbs. I think that was for 70 watt fixtures. Buying online is not an option for me. No CC or bank account. I went to a local electric supply house. So the $10 walmart halo's work for me.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



drifterfisher said:


> I am a cheap/poor boy when it comes to my boat. I am using 4 halo's with 300 watt bulbs. I priced some HPS's last year and they were way out of what I could afford, I want to say they were 85ish each plus bulbs. I think that was for 70 watt fixtures. Buying online is not an option for me. No CC or bank account. I went to a local electric supply house. So the $10 walmart halo's work for me.


Buying the fixtures locally is nearly double of what we buy them online for. Just an FYI


----------

